# trackpad probleme



## elbe13 (13. März 2009)

Hallo

Hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem MacBook Pro.
Und zwar ist am Anfang das vergrößern und verkleinern mit zwei Finger problemlos gegangen. Aber seit gestern will es nicht mehr funktionieren.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man dieses Problem beheben kann 
Die anderen Kommbinationen mit den Fingern am Trackpad funktioniern.

Wäre echt toll wenn mir jemad schnell helfen könnte ,weil es ziemlich nervt.

DANKE


----------



## Erpel (14. März 2009)

Hast du verschiedene Programme probiert? Safari, Mail, iPhoto?

Anderer schnell zu erledigender Test wäre schnell ein neues Benutzerkonto anzulegen und da zu testen. Wenn es da funktioniert kann man in Richtung Einstellungen forschen.


----------



## applefan (14. Oktober 2010)

Evtl. kann man, wenn das nicht geht den Treiber fix abschießen und wieder neu draufmachen...


----------



## AppleJU (23. Januar 2012)

Kann es sein, dass du es in den Einstellungen ausgeschalten hast.
Schau am besten gleich einmal nach.


----------



## Twinsetter (24. Januar 2012)

Einstellungen >> Trackpad sollte Dein Freund sein


----------

